# Good News.. Everglades days / Biscayne nights



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This week's report will have some good news to go with all the bad news from the recent fish kills everyone's talking about. No doubt there was a lot of damage to our fisheries from the recent very severe cold spell - but some portions of the fish populations seem to have survived intact. In the backcountry of the Everglades out of Flamingo we've been finding fairly nice speckled trout up to 22" and some very nice, but spooky redfish. Whitewater and Oyster Bays have been the focus of most of our efforts this past weekend and all our fish were on artificials or flies. The reds we've been finding were in groups working down shallow shorelines. They acted hungry but we missed our shots. Smaller reds pounced on a small jig with a Gulp tail, but their big brothers were just prowling and on the move. The moment the weather settles a bit both trout and reds should be active. Trout action, in particular should continue to improve as we move toward spring. It's fortunate that both the trout and the redfish seem to be able to tolerate the severe cold spell we had recently. 

The best news this week as far as I'm concerned is that the night-time small tarpon in Biscayne Bay are in very good shape. We found fish at every spot we checked last night and they ranged from 20 to 60lbs with a few that looked a lot larger... All were actively working the tide just where they're supposed to be. Compared to the reported tarpon deaths down in Florida Bay from the recent cold spell it was great to find the fish on line and looking to feed. We didn't score very well with the flies we tossed at them, only jumping one fish of about 40lbs (but a 40lb tarpon on an 8 or 9wt fly rod is all you can handle..) during the evening. Since a cold front had passed through the area just hours before dark, the fish didn't seem to be as hungry as usual. I'm betting that they'll be eating very well towards the end of this week... and they'll be available every night from now until the end of April.

Here's a photo of one of the many trout we caught and released this weekend...








This 22" fish was taken early in the day in very foggy conditions by Steve Shurmatz from Sebastian. We caught smaller ones on popping bugs, Clouser minnows and other flies both days.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Good to hear! I need to make some trips down it seems. By the way, did I see you on Shallow Water Angler this weekend? If so, awesome!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad to have something good to talk about since there's also plenty of bad news...

Yep, that was me on Shallow Water Angler and it was my first time in front of the camera instead of behind it.... Both Mike Connors and Matt, the camera man, were great to work with. I'd do it again if asked. My portion of that show was filmed on 10 December. When it warms up again the tarpon should be right back in Whitewater.... and they're just that easy to pole up on and work with lures or flies.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Very good info Capt. Thanks a ton for the info! 

Alonzo


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Capt. What were the water temps? Has bait started to reappear?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My last day on the water out of Flamingo water temps ranged from 68 to nearly 74 in some spots by the afternoon. The night trip started in 67.4 and ended at around 66 degrees at midnight....

The only bait I've seen in the interior are the tiny little rainbaits.... As far as ladyfish go, they seem to have disappeared - we only jumped two little ones off in two days in the interior.... Absolutely no little jacks anywhere inside either - but large numbers of very small trout (some as small as six inches) inside that would attack anything moving along the bottom.

The one night trip didn't show many shrimp but lots of tarps hanging out waiting for the few that moved by...


----------



## scuderi (Jan 5, 2010)

I plan on coming down Feb 8 . I mainly fish for reds and trout. Do you think the trip is worth it considering the recent fish kill off? :-/ Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Like my report says... the trout and reds seem unaffected by the cold weather carnage. As always, though, the weather that day will dictate what you can do (or not...). My best days are always when I'm flexible enough to take advantage of what the day allows... The days I go home talking to myself usually involve me sticking to a pre-conceived plan that was wrong for the conditions...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Headed out today with my buddy john. We've been friends since college. Did well. Inside was tough, but once we hit the drains along the gulf things picked up. No reds, but plenty of trout abound. 

Cheers


----------

